
Newborn girls named Hillary - mathoff
https://i0.wp.com/peterturchin.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/hillary.jpg
======
mathoff
Source: [http://peterturchin.com/cliodynamica/cultural-evolution-
knew...](http://peterturchin.com/cliodynamica/cultural-evolution-knew-
statistics-didnt-hillary-lose/)

